# Programm öffnet nicht



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

hallo habe ein problem mit einem programm

wenn ich es auf meinem recht modernen laptop ausführe funktioniertz es ohne probleme

aber wenn ich es auf einen unserer recht alten schulcomputern ausführe kommt nur kurz die sanduhr und es tut sich dann garnix mehr...

es funktioniert bei den schulcomputern weder in exe noch in jar

der schulcomputer hat die neueste javaversion

bei mir gehts super!

woran kann das liegen?

ich möchte schon, dass das programm überall geht

bitte helfen :wink:


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mai 2006)

Welches Betriebssystem und wie viel Speicher hat der Schulrechner?


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

Microsoft Windows XP Professional (so wie mein laptop)
504MB RAM
14,6 GB Festplattenseicher bei C
62 GB Festplattenspeicher bei D


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Hastes mal von der Kommandozeile aufgerufen oder die Java-Konsole aktiviert um zu schauen, ob ne Exception geworfen wird?


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

nein, aber wieso soll ne exception geworfen werden?
das programm geht ja auf meinem rechner

nur am schulcomputer gehts nicht...


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nein, aber wieso soll ne exception geworfen werden?
> das programm geht ja auf meinem rechner
> 
> nur am schulcomputer gehts nicht...



Ziemlich blöde Frage, wo doch offensichtlich trotzdem was nicht funktioniert, findest du nicht?
Sinnigerweise solltest du das natürlich auf dem Rechner testen, wo es nicht funktioniert. Das sollte ich aber nicht ernsthaft erwähnen müssen...


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

aha problem erkannt aber noch nicht gebannt 

ich merke grade dass das programm 100% cpu auslastung erzeugt

ich weiß aber nicht warum... hab keine endlosschleife oder so... woran kann das noch liegen das ein programm 100% cpu auslastung macht?


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Keine AHnung. Was machtn das gute Stück? Source?


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

hm nei das wars wohl doch nicht... das macht nur 100% wenn ichs mit dem java editor ausführe..

wenn ichs als exe ausführe oder als jar ausführe ist alles normal...


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Rate mal mit Rosenthal bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Ohne mehr Infos isses blöd hier Orakel zu spielen.

Haste auf der Problemkarre ne ordentliche IDE mit Debugger und vielleicht Profiler?


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

nein ide hab ich net benutzt (alles selbst getippt)
den debugger hab ich grade ausgefüht, der zeigt aber nix an, also keinen fehler oder so was...


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

wenn das vllt hilft: der schulrechner benutzt HDguard


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn das vllt hilft: der schulrechner benutzt HDguard



Inwiefern soll das helfen? Du hast noch mit keinem Wort erwähnt was dein Programm denn fabulöses veranstaltet.



			
				Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> den debugger hab ich grade ausgefüht, der zeigt aber nix an, also keinen fehler oder so was...



Und wo bleibt er hängen? Wenn dein Programm auf Rechner A etwas anders macht als auf Rechner B, muss er damit ja mal irgendwann im Code anfangen, oder?


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

ich bin jetzt nicht mehr am schulcomputer also kann ich da nix debuggen

HDGuard setzt den computer VOLLSTÄNDIG zurück


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin jetzt nicht mehr am schulcomputer also kann ich da nix debuggen



Ok, dann müssen wir wohl bis morgen warten.



			
				Hackl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HDGuard setzt den computer VOLLSTÄNDIG zurück



Ja, toll.. interessanter wäre es natürlich zu wsisen was DEIN Programm macht und nicht was der Rest an installierter Software so kann.


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

vieles, es ist auf jeden fall auf keinen fall mehr plattformunabhängig (nur noch für windows)

aber was soll ich jetzt herschreiben was es kann?

es ist eine weiterentwicklung meines clipboard-creators


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Iss natürlich "bäh", weil wenn du da über JNI werkelst womöglich beim Debuggen etwas Probleme bekommst. Lauter viel Debug-Code rein und schön suchen. An irgendeiner Stelle muss das Ding bei der Ausdführung ja anfangen etwas anders zu machen als auf deinem eigenen Rechner.


----------



## RawBit (31. Mai 2006)

hmm es macht garnichts beim Öffnen, nicht das es vllt. so lange dauert das zu laden, es passiert nix


----------



## RawBit (3. Jun 2006)

ha, fehler gefunden!!


----------

